# Best Pure Paleo Protein mix?



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

Paleo, so not Soy. Egg-based seems to be incomplete. Any suggestions?


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

Protein powder is by definition not Paleo. Can u be more specific what you want or want to avoid?


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

beanbag said:


> Protein powder is by definition not Paleo. Can u be more specific what you want or want to avoid?


I guess it is the source of the protein that had be concerned, but on second thought, maybe your right. What does it matter? Anyway, I guess I was being lazy because there are about 10,000 similar post out there on the interwebs.


----------



## whoopwhoop (Nov 7, 2008)

GlazedHam said:


> Paleo, so not Soy. Egg-based seems to be incomplete. Any suggestions?


Whey protein isolate or egg white protein, or a combination of both.


----------



## BlueMoon100 (Jan 30, 2009)

It's good to see the Paleo regimen gaining more popularity. But unless you are 100% with your paleo efforts.. protein powder of any kind isn't going to hurt. True 100% paleo limits any artificial sweeteners and gluten... so unless you wanted something that tastes like big-foot's dick... I would just get some regular Optimum Nutrition Whey and move on. I have found that most folks aren't 100% paleo..so just rearrange your percentages to allow **** like this.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

BlueMoon100 said:


> It's good to see the Paleo regimen gaining more popularity. But unless you are 100% with your paleo efforts.. protein powder of any kind isn't going to hurt. True 100% paleo limits any artificial sweeteners and gluten... so unless you wanted something that tastes like big-foot's dick... I would just get some regular Optimum Nutrition Whey and move on. I have found that most folks aren't 100% paleo..so just rearrange your percentages to allow **** like this.


Thanks for the input. After dickin' around with a psuedoPaleo diet for years, I finally read the damn book, corrected my errors and now I would say I'm probably 97% pure paleo. Zero dairy, zero grains of any kind. Using Honey, Agave, etc. as a endurance fuel.

The three percent comes primarily from beer. I've had a few shot blocks and energy drinks during 6+ hour events. And my mom made me a cheesecake before she found out about my new diet.

But you right --it's nearly impossible, probably not desirable and just plain boring to be 100% paleo.


----------



## MX283 (Apr 15, 2010)

I use Now Foods Whey Protein Isolate Unflavored. There are only two ingredients, whey protein isolate and <1% soy lecithin. I don't think I've seen any protein powder that doesn't have some soy lecithin. I avoid all soy products except the small amount in my protein powder.


----------



## nojoke (Apr 15, 2008)

I would say this is also one of the area's I have failed to address. I use Optimum Gold Standard Whey. However, when you start worrying about your meat sources grass vs grain fed I guess you have the sickness 

Good Luck!


----------

